
Hack for Good - mycoldwallet
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mpJt-kP_QlWxvnBORoMgySS6LNmHhq-Tyzt60zpQuS0/edit?usp=sharing
======
mycoldwallet
Hello.

Please help us find any possible errors or malfunctions before we officially
launch the project.

